# Back to the Future (need prop help as well)



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome theme and you've got some brilliant ideas.

I'm not much help but here's a thread on the Kaleidescope/Fire & Ice lights you're talking about (I think there's a few pages with videos of each). I believe Lowe's and Walmart both carried versions of them that were a bit different.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/136051-fire-effect-spotlight-i-have-have-9.html


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Sounds like an awesome theme and you've got some brilliant ideas.
> 
> I'm not much help but here's a thread on the Kaleidescope/Fire & Ice lights you're talking about (I think there's a few pages with videos of each). I believe Lowe's and Walmart both carried versions of them that were a bit different.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/136051-fire-effect-spotlight-i-have-have-9.html


Awesome. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Update on the energized wire: I believe I can get the effect I'm looking for by buying one of those led strip rolls that have a programmable animation. I think they're called "dream" or "dreamy" chasing led light strips. Anyone have experience with these? I don't really know which one is the best value.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Update on the paper props, as well as a call for help making columns and reproductions of the clocktower panthers. Now I've got the image files for all my paper props. Here are just a few:































I'm moving on to the clocktower. I need to produce real looking columns, and I need to make a 2d cardboard clocktower face. I also want to have reproductions of the panthers that look like this:









*Anyone have a link to their favorite column making diy? Also, does anyone have suggestions of how to recreate these panther statues either in 2d printouts or 3d sculpting? I want to do this cheaply, of course.*


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello! What a fun theme! It sounds like you really have a great direction to take things in. I don't really have much feedback regarding some of the questions you asked, but when I was reading that you'll do one room as BTTF 3 with the Old West theme, I thought of the cool cardboard stockade that's a new item that Oriental Trading is carrying this year. It would be a fun photo op too - here's a link ~

http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/browse/processProductsCatalog?mode=Searching&sku=13703515

I saw it in their Halloween catalog & it looks pretty good up against the Haunted Farmhouse Banner (item name). They also have lots of other Western party supplies (search "western" or "cowboy". Worth a look!

As far as creating the panther statues - if you have a college or high school near you, consider calling up the art department to see if a student might take on the project for a small commission. They might be able to draw it in a 3-D way and then you could cut out a silhouette. You could probably make a reasonable price offer because you'd also be doing them a favor by giving them a project for their portfolio & then you could qualify as a reference for them. Just a thought!

Looking forward to seeing pics of your party!


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

I bought a mini flux capacitor from Think Geek last year. It's a car charger, and pretty small (like a deck of cards). An adaptor could be used so you could plug it in to a wall. Might not be anything you could use, just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Have idea for columns you might want to look at using cardboard cement tubes home improvement stores carry those. As for the base card board boxes will do. Check my profile my album shows how I did mine similar concept.


----------



## robotmom (Aug 23, 2015)

[






]

Last year while planning our 80's Villains Ball, I found that there was actually a Delorean Club here locally. I contacted the group, and one owner was willing to let me use her car as a prop and photo op for our guests for $50. It was really fun...maybe there is one in your area.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you, Jottle, for bringing my attention to the RPF - my hubby is a HUGE fan of the trilogy, so I'm going to reprint some of those props for him. 

This party sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

DesertSasquatch2011 said:


> Have idea for columns you might want to look at using cardboard cement tubes home improvement stores carry those. As for the base card board boxes will do. Check my profile my album shows how I did mine similar concept.


That's perfect. I'm going to do that! Thanks for the tip. Seems cheap and easy.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

robotmom said:


> View attachment 251548
> 
> [
> View attachment 251550
> ...



I did some searching for this, but apparently socal is doesn't have any of these nearby that are also time machine replicas (kind of ironic). Still, the delorean is pretty cool nonetheless! I might try this. How long did you get to keep the car? And was the owner there the whole time? I want to have one of these for the party as well.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

You can rent a DeLorian in the greater Los Angeles area here:

http://www.brianbero.com/delorean.html

If you lived in Norther California, look what you could get!

http://www.docbrownstimemachinerental.com/?gclid=CPf8xr2AyMcCFY9cfgodmn4Emw

(Bet is it EXPENSIVE!)

You can purchase columns -- if you have extra cash and can re-sell or store them later -- on any party goods site; they are frequently used in weddings. These look a lot like the ones from BTTF:

http://www.shindigz.com/party/wedding-columns/pgp/1f089a

I have made columns using large shipping tubes. You can use newspaper papier-mâché for the ridges.

Are you making a free-standing clock tower, or converting a wall to look like City Hall with the clock tower? If you are using a wall, you could use brick scene setter rolls to cover the wall, then add windows, columns and a clock for a 3D effect.

http://www.shindigz.com/party/brick-wall-backdrop/pgp/13szsnsbwb

Pinterest has some amazing ideas for Back to the Future party food, decor, etc. Have you checked there?


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I ended up getting a DeLorean owner to commit to coming to the party. Also, I will be building a custom clocktower out of styrofoam and wood. I decided to go with vinyl brick paper because it looks more realistic on the clock tower.

Right now, I could use some advice regarding an idea I had for simulating the burning tire tracks from the end of the first movie (where the lightning bolt is harnessed from the clock tower). I considered imitation fan flames and led rope lights to simulate the burning tire tracks, but the former would be too expensive given the length and the latter just doesn't look realistic. I know that working with real fire is dangerou, but I thought of a way to make it somewhat safe and burn for a long time.

I'm considering using the chafing dish gel fuel https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chafing_fuel. This is a clean burning fuel that can last up to 6 hours. I'd like to fashion some sort of trough (simulated tracks) to hold the fuel while it burns. It will be in the middle of the asphalt road. So there's no chance of anything catching fire. Any ideas on how to build the troughs on the cheap? I think they need to be metal to prevent any leaking and burn-through. I was going to go with tin foil and some other substance to hold the foil in place.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

So I'm scratching the fire trails idea. It's just too risky. Here are a couple pictures of the clocktower being built. I needed to support a lot of weight for the gable, so we're using concrete mold tubes. Not cheap, but very sturdy. These can be huge cemetery columns next year! Next steps are to paint the columns, apply fake vinyl bricks to the clock tower, raise it, and attached the clock, panthers (laser cut wood outlines) and led cable for the finished effect. Hope I'm not he only one viewing these pics 

In other fun news, we'll be having a DeLorean or two coming to visit the night of the party!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

One more sneak peak. We'll mount the clock today.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool concept. But how cool would it be to enter your set up THROUGH A VORTEX TUNNEL!
maybe next year....


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Well this finally happened, and it was totally awesome! The DeLorean, the animated lightning charged wire, and the clock tower were a big hit. Thanks for the all the help everyone! See you in the future...or the past. Videos and some choice pictures below.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This came together so great! I really think this theme was so original & fun - I've never seen a party like this before! I bet your guests had so much fun! The whole clock tower setup turned out wonderfully - love it!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Bumping this thread so I don't forget these pics! I can give advice if anyone plans on recreating something similar for this year.


----------



## Vater (Oct 10, 2014)

Jottle said:


> Bumping this thread so I don't forget these pics! I can give advice if anyone plans on recreating something similar for this year.


Wow, nicely done! You did a great job! My girlfriend threw a BTTF themed birthday party for me earlier this year...thought I'd share some of our pics:


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these. I love how you used the paper props and that custom cake! I also have that visual history of the trilogy book. What a great read.


----------

